# I want a Diesel



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

First POST!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

2nd 

Oh, and I already have a diesel.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

:roundel:
I'm still waiting for my....:bawling:
Is 335d thread going to be moved ?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm waiting for 2011 details to order a 335D. 4th in!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a diesel or 3 

just no BMW 

Site Moderators: Thanks for a diesel sub-forum :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I want one too.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

serious question, because I am considering it.... other than torque.... why?


----------



## D_O_H (Nov 12, 2009)

It actually seems kind of lonely over here. I'm heading back to the main 3 series forum.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

obmd1 said:


> serious question, because I am considering it.... other than torque.... why?


Why a diesel??????
Could be the 37+mpg....could be the unique quickness of the car on the highway.....could be the long range between fuel ups....might be the fact that the diesel is a conversation starter...or the priceless look on some guys face when he realizes he has just lost a race to a diesel.
Everyone on this forum is going to have his/her own reason for driving a diesel...what is making you consider a "d"?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

obmd1 said:


> serious question, because I am considering it.... other than torque.... why?


It's a near perfect blend of performance and economy, for me. It was really the only logical choice, given some other changes in my life.


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

I want one too. That is all


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Interested in seeing if they're ever going to put a 4-cyl turbodiesel in USA-market X1 or X3. If they did that, the combination of good fuel economy and utility might be irresistible for me. Otherwise, we might end up with an Audi or VW for our next car.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

we were looking for a new bmw with the performance of the e46 330i but with better mpg. the 328 was close in performance but the mpg wasn't good enough.

335i had better performance but about the same mpg. once the 335d was announced we were sold. better performance than the 330i (slower than 335i yes) and a really much better mpg


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I am going to wait until there is enough interest before I take this forum seriously.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*YAHOO ! And GOOOOGLE, 2*

Congratulations, all of you diesel folks. Now, we just need to migrate all of the interesting threads that we have been trying to share information.

We need to get everyone on board.

And the next object of diesel affection would be a wiki to store long-lasting diesel facts and model hints.

Well done, folks !


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Lanc3r said:


> I am going to wait until there is enough interest before I take this forum seriously.


Hey, Lanc3r - this is a VERY serious forum. Meet me at Griots Monday morning (the old store).


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

RoBMWED said:


> Hey, Lanc3r - this is a VERY serious forum. Meet me at Griots Monday morning (the old store).


I have to work Monday mornings but thanks. You weren't inviting me for a showdown were you. :eeps:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Heck, NO !*

I just wanted to make sure that I get to meet a local living 'fester before I use up my warranty. Besides I thought we could indulge some Griots wisdom. I actually have an appointment for a little free detailing knowledge.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

RoBMWED said:


> I just wanted to make sure that I get to meet a local living 'fester before I use up my warranty. Besides I thought we could indulge some Griots wisdom. I actually have an appointment for a little free detailing knowledge.


Cool. There are quite a few meets at the Griots. It would be good to meet up sometime. Check out the Puget Sound BMW CCA. Lots of very cool Bimmers around. :thumbup:


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

obmd1 said:


> serious question, because I am considering it.... other than torque.... why?


My daily driver is a modded VW 1.9 tdi. It is so much fun to walk away from everyone going up a mountain pass and get mid 40's mpg doing it.

If you get a chance take a modern turbo diesel to the longest steepest hill (I-70 west of Denver comes to mind) on the interstate in your area. Slow down to about 50, don't down shift, and mash the pedal to the floor. In about 10 seconds you'll understand.


----------



## Marwan (Oct 12, 2006)

*X5d rules!*

Proud owner of a 2010 X5d here... If you think diesel makes a lot of sense even on relatively smaller vehicles like the 335 (and it does), diesel on a heavy vehicle like the X5 makes even more sense. A back-slamming-into-seat torque AND 26 mpg on a 5000+ lb vehicle baby!!! Beat that...


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Am I dreaming?! Yes, there's a diesel forum! Anyways, I want a diesel too! Mine's sitting at the VDC/VPC (can't keep up with the acronym's) in Oxnard as we speak.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Count me in for wanting one, too. I will probably have to settle for a model that is not my first choice...

1st -- F11 535dT (not gonna happen)
2nd -- F25 X3d (might happen, but couple of years down the line)
3rd -- 335dT (not gonna happen)
4th -- X5d (a little larger/heavier than I'd like, but may have to settle)

I have an '04 Dodge (Mercedes-Benz) Sprinter and a itty-bitty Kubota tractor; that's a total of 8 Diesel cylinders so far -- five on one and three on the other... :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

E61 530d owner here.

My next BMW will be an E61 535d, then I will wait until they fixed all of the problems with F11 and upgrade to a 535d.

And congrats to the admin here for actually listening to the members and opening a diesel forum. I am pleasantly shocked.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I want one. And I ordered one. 6/25/10 ED 2011 335d. ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, Navi, CA, H-K sound, paddles. Tasman Green/Saddle Brown to be a little unusual.

I can't wait, and neither can my fam, since we are taking almost 4 WEEKS to break her in.

:thumbup: on having a diesel forum!


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Diesel Forum Membership Application?*

*Hi, all...

I'm about to sign the temporary adoption papers (two years' worth) for my 2010 335d...Monaco Blue/Saddle, Premium, Sport, Cold Weather, Nav, CA, Paddles, Rear Shades, iPod, Logic7...pretty much everything except for Park Assist, Phone (I'm sure I've forgotten something or things).

I'd like to join the Diesel Forum, but wasn't really sure as to how to do so. If there is something that I have to do, and missed, please respond.

Thanks to all, and I am really looking forward to it!

Just as an aside, though perhaps unnecessary, if you're a BMW CCA member, don't forget to send in the Membership Rewards documentation for your rebate...I am pretty sure that the club is very strict about the 60-day limit in which to submit the form, with all required documentation...no faxes or EMails are accepted. I'm sure you know all this, but it's just offered as a reminder.

Richard* :thumbup:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Congratulations, Richard !*



Runon MD1 said:


> *Hi, all...
> 
> I'm about to sign the temporary adoption papers (two years' worth) for my 2010 335d...Monaco Blue/Saddle, Premium, Sport, Cold Weather, Nav, CA, Paddles, Rear Shades, iPod, Logic7...pretty much everything except for Park Assist, Phone (I'm sure I've forgotten something or things).
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new Bimmer 335d ! You just joined the Diesel Forum ! And there is a social group, also, if you are interested.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I want BMWNA to allow dealers to sell the 320d. 

That might just be my ideal ride.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

cruise_bone said:


> I want BMWNA to allow dealers to sell the 320d....


if it were only that easy. they need to certify the whole drivetrain for emmisions. the 20d would be a great engine option to have in an X1 or 3er, but BMWNA needs to commit to the diesel market over here.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

d geek said:


> if it were only that easy. they need to certify the whole drivetrain for emmisions. the 20d would be a great engine option to have in an X1 or 3er, but BMWNA needs to commit to the diesel market over here.


What's irritating is that our EPA cannot accept Euro testing results. They should have a world standard's rating system for emmissions. Should save billions in cost. But then again, when was the last time government allowed a loss of "revenue?"


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

d geek said:


> if it were only that easy. they need to certify the whole drivetrain for emmisions. the 20d would be a great engine option to have in an X1 or 3er, but BMWNA needs to commit to the diesel market over here.


I understand. I waited a very long time to get a BMW and kept waiting and waiting hoping the 320d would make an appearance. I finally had to slum it this past fall with the ride you see in my sig pic. :angel:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Diesel Artifact from California*

Some day this will be located in an archeological dig outside of Sacramento.

View attachment bmw_pc_a0080247_3d0_l2_diesel.pdf


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello propellerhead.. envious?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, so the party has moved over here now!:thumbup::freakdanc

I'm off on a trip to Argentina right now. They have the 320d here. Many cars are diesels, typical of latin america. A local said 99% are manuals, not too many automatics.

A friend just traded in his 3 series (gas) for a little Merc (C something or other). I wanted to tell him he was stupid to do so but he had already convinced himslef the Merc was a better car. I wasn't feeling it in the back seat I can say. Diffrent strokes.:jack::jack:


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> OK, so the party has moved over here now!:thumbup::freakdanc
> 
> I'm off on a trip to Argentina right now. They have the 320d here. Many cars are diesels, typical of latin america. A local said 99% are manuals, not too many automatics.
> 
> A friend just traded in his 3 series (gas) for a little Merc (C something or other). I wanted to tell him he was stupid to do so but he had already convinced himslef the Merc was a better car. I wasn't feeling it in the back seat I can say. Diffrent strokes.:jack::jack:


I'm in Madrid right now and all (most) you see here is diesel. Not quite sure on the auto vs manual but from the few I have looked into it seems fairly split. Some really cool cars here.

I gotta say, I am really diggin those 1 series hatchbacks. Four door and two door - I think they look better in person. I would see a market in the US


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Enjoy the trip !*

Hey Flyingman !

You might set automotive journalistic history. I have never read a vehicle review written from the backseat perspective.

Feed us some more details.



Flyingman said:


> OK, so the party has moved over here now!:thumbup::freakdanc
> 
> I'm off on a trip to Argentina right now. They have the 320d here. Many cars are diesels, typical of latin america. A local said 99% are manuals, not too many automatics.
> 
> A friend just traded in his 3 series (gas) for a little Merc (C something or other). I wanted to tell him he was stupid to do so but he had already convinced himslef the Merc was a better car. I wasn't feeling it in the back seat I can say. Diffrent strokes.:jack::jack:


----------

